

New York City is the Future of the Web - blazamos
http://dashes.com/anil/2009/11/new-york-city-is-the-future-of-the-web.html

======
iuguy
Er... No.

Isn't it a bit weird to claim that a particular physical location is the
future of a global communications system? The Web is the Future of New York
city would be equally cringe-worthy but potentially more likely to happen.

------
fjabre
Yeah the Valley can suffer from tunnel vision sometimes..

Glad to see there is a pulse in NY, with the added benefit that hubs like
Boston aren't far away.

The article is a little full of itself.. but hey.. it's New York City baby!

EDIT: Bit stuffy in here (loosens collar)

